# Need help figuring genetic codes for my records



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't really understand how genetics in mice is written, everything I find just says one genetic code at a time, never shows a complete code for any color. For example, in rabbits Agouti (chestnut) would be A_B_C_D_E_ This shows it has the standard geneics, the _ s show where it might be hiding a recessive.

To start, how about the basics for Blue Agouti Tan?
And PEW?

These are the colors of my first pair. I'd like sto start tracking my genetics, adding to each's record when they breed going off their offspring. I really appreciate any help!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/index.html

Try this site; it's like the bible for breeding meeces.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Mostly when listing out genetics you have it right except we just leave off the parts that are unknown or understood. Like for Agouti it would just be A/* instead of listing out all the other loci. If you happen to know that it carries a recessive for example blue, your gene code would be A/* - D/d. The site that moustress linked you too is also what I use almost daily and has helped tremendously. I would be lost without it. If you need any other help just let me know.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

evansrabbitranch said:


> To start, how about the basics for Blue Agouti Tan?


A/at d/d

Best regards, Roland


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

PEW is a little harder because anything with c/c would be PEW. A true PEW/albino is a/a c/c I believe.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks guys! Ok Meener the Blue Agouti tan and Sandi the Agouti tan had a PEW. How do I show on them that they carry c and how do I show how the parent's genetics affect the genetics of the PEW? Is the Blue Tan now shown as A/at */c d/d ? The agouti tan would be A/at */c ? The PEW would be A/at or A/A or at/at cc */d ?


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

quick question, would a blue angora satin be a/a B/* C/* d/d P/* Fr/* Fz/* ca/ca sa/sa ? According to that site the shorter longhaireds are Fr/* Fz/* ca/ca my little guy is considered shorter longhair, well, I was told he was poor quality lol. His mom is a regular agouti out of Meener and a PEW.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Meener is A/at C/c d/d [Go/go Sa/sa, you know this from the satin angora pup]
Sandie is A/at C/c D/* 
There are many possibilities of what the pew pup is, A/A c/c D/d, A/A c/c d/d, A/at c/c D/d, A/at c/c d/d, at/at c/c D/d, at/at c/c d/d.

The satin angora is either go/go sa/sa or lgh/lgh sa/sa, go/go being Angora, and lgh/lgh being Longhair.

Angora produces a coat in which all the hairs are elongated, even if he has poor length and density. A Longhair only has elongated guardhairs, the undercoat remains short. Poor length is the result of it not being bred for, just like your mice are smaller because you haven't been selecting for size, if you select for length and density it will come with time.

Fr is frizzy it is a recessive curly gene, Fz is fuzzy a recessive curly gene, and Ca is Caracul, a dominant curly gene, if they're not there they're not going to effect the coat. It's a bit confusing to list all the genes your mouse does not carry.

You'd say he is A/* d/d go/go sa/sa. If his sire is A/at he is either agouti or tan, he can not be self, so since he isn't tan I'm assuming he is agouti. He also has a 50%probability of carrying albino since both sire and dame carry it. Hope this helps


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

I second what m137b wrote. Most times you only write down the alleles which differ from homozygotous wild type.

If you write a/a d/d it suggests that the other loci are wildtype, eg B/* C/* and so on and on.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, ok  Well while I was checking genders on the rest of the december babies I found a doe with really long guardhairs, very different from the buck whose fur it all long and thicker than everyone elses. So he is angora and she is longhair? This is just too wacky! I am trying to pair up everyone by coat type and color as best I can and will be extremely selective on whom I keep to continue breeding.

With all my mice coming from two originals, can I just breed from what I have or should I get a few bucks and does to outcross?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

> With all my mice coming from two originals, can I just breed from what I have or should I get a few bucks and does to outcross?


As long as your line is free from tumors or other issues then continuing to inbreed should be OK for sometime, however I've found that eventually it's necessary to out cross to improve other areas. When inbreeding you will want to keep several of the does that you retire to observe longevity. I do know that the main issue with breeding pet store stock is that they are so inbred that any problems with the line such as tumors usually show up within a year.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, my original male is 10 months old (best guess probably a little older), Um, I chose to cull the original PEW for other needs and not knowing she was hiding such yummy stuff that showed up in her offspring, she appeared to be younger than the buck when I got her. I culled her at about 8-9 months old. Only issue I saw in the female was that she was always very thin. I think that was my fault though as she had little time on my improved diet.

I will keep working with what I have and reserve brining in new mice only if I see something awesome that fits what I am working on at that time.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

That's a good plan, bringing in new stock is always a big risk unless you have pedigrees and can see first hand what you're dealing with. If you do bring in anything be sure to quarantine (separate air space) for at least 3 weeks to a month. I have heard horror stories about people going to get a new mouse from a pet store or another owner and then they're whole mousery gets infected with a deadly virus or bacteria...all because the animal was sick but didn't display any symptoms. It's heartbreaking to say the least to see all that work go down the drain.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Deffinitely going to quarantine. animals in Q get taken care of after established animals then a total wash down to be safe. Boy, and I thought I was excited about my mice before I joined this site! :love


----------

